# Moving to Stuttgart



## deltadawn

Maybe moving to Stuttgart. We have 2 middle schoolers. What do we need to know to make sure the move is right for our family? We do not know German but will take lessons if we make the decision to move. What neighborhood should we look into? School options? I don't even know what to ask.........Just want to make an educated decision.


----------



## Bevdeforges

For the kids, I'd look into an international school of some sort. Middle School can be a tough age, and having to learn a new language right off the bat, along with all the other changes, might be a little overwhelming. International School of Stuttgart | If you're being transferred by an employer, they often pick up part or all of the cost of an international school.

There are lots of nice areas around Stuttgart - start by perusing the transport maps for the area: Public Transport in Stuttgart Stuttgart is on a main train line that runs all the way to Paris to the west, and heading east you can go to Munich for a day trip and farther east to Vienna for holidays. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

I don't know the city very well, just a day trip last year for work, but one of colleagues I was with grew up near there so I did learn a bit on the drive from the airport to the client. 

General observations:

alas, your kids would need an international school at this point, unless they have savant-like talent for picking up language

look for a location that is convenient to both school and work with public transit so you don't all spend your lives commuting - I'm told that traffic can be quite bad

Stuttgart is fairly wealthy and expensive, but pretty - lots of hills and valleys


----------



## Nononymous

Also note that once you learn German, you'll need to start on Schwäbisch. 

And be prepared for mocking from others in less tidy and hard-working parts of Germany.


----------



## deltadawn

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## deltadawn

OK it looks like we are moving to Germany! We will be in the Stuttgart/Waiblingen area. Please help! What area should we look in? We have 2 teenage boys. What international school? Is there ice hockey anywhere close?
Thanks!!


----------



## beppi

There's an international school in Fellbach, appr. half way between Stuttgart and Waiblingen, and that's also a good (suburban, but well-connected) area to live.
Ice hockey is only available in winter.


----------



## deltadawn

Thanks for the response!


----------

